

Mac vs. PC gap is the narrowest since '90s - kjhughes
http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/05/tech/gaming-gadgets/mac-vs-pc-graph/index.html

======
facorreia
It's odd, I see this story everywhere. Now even in CNN. But I still haven't
seen a story that explains where the numbers came from and what they
represent. For instance, is this worldwide or US only? Are all PC makers
considered (large and small ones)? For instance, are Brazilian PC maker
Positivo's sales considered? Some stories refer to "PCs with Windows" or
"Microsoft's PCs". Does that mean they only count PCs bought with Windows
preinstalled?

------
calciphus
If you want something to be true hard enough, you can explain it any way you
want.

What's weird, is that this seems to imply that Apple has gone from 1.8% market
share (in 2004) to 6.125% market share, and that's amazing.

Being only 1 in 15 isn't a good number, and distorting relative change as
opposed to absolute change is just intellectually dishonest.

